# Cooked Corpse



## The-Hog-Flu (Oct 21, 2013)

I saw a similar prop over at Haunter's List.....I think. I made this guy to go with my cauldron creep. I went for a nice medium well cooked look. The skull and hands are leftover pieces from other props, and the arms spine and rib cage are custum built. Just sticks, some plastic siding, great stuff and melted drop cloths.


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

That is awesome! I love me some BBQ 
Well done. Very realistic.


----------



## azscoob (Oct 6, 2010)

Nice cooked look! I built one very similar to yours, I corpsed a blucky torso and arms, swapped skulls and tied him to an old broom handle, I drilled a hole in the handle end and cranked in an old dull metal-working tap, the square end of the tap fit perfectly into a rotisserie motor, so now my corpse spins over my "bed of coals".


----------



## The-Hog-Flu (Oct 21, 2013)

azscoob said:


> Nice cooked look! I built one very similar to yours, I corpsed a blucky torso and arms, swapped skulls and tied him to an old broom handle, I drilled a hole in the handle end and cranked in an old dull metal-working tap, the square end of the tap fit perfectly into a rotisserie motor, so now my corpse spins over my "bed of coals".


Sounds awesome. I had that in mind so I built it to accept a motor and spin.........whenever I can get ahold of a motor. These props nickle and dime you to death so I try to buy motors and high ticket items when I see a great bargin.


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

Great prop! The close up pics were gross (good thing) and the light reflected from the "fire" looks really good. Nice job.


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Nice job on the body, looks really well done (get it, well done ). And the fire pit is amazing.


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

That's pretty disgusting! Well done! LOL


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

So lunch at your place? That is well put together, nice work


----------



## Draik41895 (Oct 25, 2008)

The detail pics look great! I love the guts and the eye, if I wasn't a vegetarian, I'd be all over that with the A1.


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

That thing is GREAT.......Love it


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I'll take a side of fries with that, please


----------



## kauldron (Oct 17, 2011)

Great looking prop Hog Flu. That will really get some good reactions on Halloween. You could make a nice photo op too.


----------



## The-Hog-Flu (Oct 21, 2013)

Thanks for the feedback y'all. This guy will be part of a cannibal scene.


----------



## chefcat (Mar 12, 2013)

That is a great job, I have considered trying this, I made some great coals last year. It was wonderful watching people putting their hands out to feel for heat.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

dinners ready,,, very cool


----------



## drevilstein (Sep 17, 2013)

Can you smell what the Hog Flu is cooking? The fire pit looks great and the corpse is really nasty, in a good way.


----------



## NytDreams (Sep 10, 2009)

That's awesome! I love the inventive minds here...genius!


----------

